
Show HN: GitHub trending alternative that ranks repos by contribution rate - nagasaki45
http://www.krihelinator.xyz/
======
anton_tarasenko
I tried to do the opposite once: to rank GitHub repos by effectiveness of
contributions, where effectiveness is measured as stars divided by the number
of contributions. Sort of, best things done quickly. With all cons and pros of
this metric, I've got these projects in top 5:

1\. ievms: Automated installation of the Microsoft IE App Compat virtual
machines,
[https://github.com/xdissent/ievms](https://github.com/xdissent/ievms)

2\. resume: Resumes generated using the GitHub informations,
[https://github.com/resume/resume.github.com](https://github.com/resume/resume.github.com)

3\. impress.js: It's a presentation framework based on the power of CSS3
transforms and transitions in modern browsers,
[https://github.com/impress/impress.js](https://github.com/impress/impress.js)

4\. deepdream: Neural Network art,
[https://github.com/google/deepdream](https://github.com/google/deepdream)

5\. favicon-cheat-sheet: cheat sheet to favicon sizes/types,
[https://github.com/audreyr/favicon-cheat-
sheet](https://github.com/audreyr/favicon-cheat-sheet)

~~~
Zalastax
Resume gives me a weird feeling because of their "star to use" system. On one
hand it prevents abuse, which is fair. On the other it makes you star the
project just to try it out, broadcasting to my followers that I used the
system, creating an undeserved network effect.

~~~
catshirt
yeah. really sad to see that type of- can i call it dark pattern?- on GitHub.
obviously not an apples to apples comparison- but markdown-resume is where
it's at anyway.

[https://github.com/there4/markdown-
resume](https://github.com/there4/markdown-resume)

------
OJFord
Fantastic that #2's description is:

> _scheib 's chromium.org fork for personal use, updated when useful to me._

\-- EDIT:

Oh, but of course, it's just because he pulled thousands of commits from
upstream...

Yeah, I don't think "contribution rate" is a great idea, at least not as
implemented.

------
pmiller2
I think stars are a better measure, because ranking by contribution rate is
just selecting for big projects. It also purposely omits one author projects.

~~~
Chloro
Agreed, quality over quantity. Plus there are plenty of excellent tools that
aren't being actively developed but are still very popular.

------
elzi
I would love more discoverability for Github - but can't help but think this
doesn't reflect what is "trending". Github does, fairly accurate, show what's
trending - I think it's just that trends in software development can fatigue
and annoy a lot of developers.

From what I understand, creating an algorithm to reflect what is
active/popular/well-supported and well-contributed, without creating the over-
saturation/bubbling/reddit-like effect is hard to do, and doesn't necessarily
get easier with a large data set.

I hope someone more clever than myself can come up with something, though!

~~~
tggran
This site has a list of repos with fast growth in their number of stars:
[http://gittrends.io/#/explore?page=1&language=All&domain=All...](http://gittrends.io/#/explore?page=1&language=All&domain=All&growth=Fast).
The list seems to be based on the shape of the curve of stars growth.

~~~
nagasaki45
One of the problems I see with stars on github is the extreme hype around new
JS frameworks, which is especially noticable in GitTrends. These projects are
indeed trendy, but when you try to choose a tool / technology stars become
problematic. I'm not saying that the metric I propose is more "objective" in
any sense, but in my subjective opinion it promotes better values for open
source projects.

Moreover, please don't think that I only count commits and see the about page
([http://www.krihelinator.xyz/about](http://www.krihelinator.xyz/about)) for
more details about the metric.

~~~
tggran
Yes, I agree, but I also think the most interesting comparisons are intra-
ecosystem. It does not make sense to use stars to compare a JS framework with
a Clojure one, for example

------
anon335dtzbvc
I did that for languages with pull request as metric
[https://madnight.github.io/githut](https://madnight.github.io/githut)

~~~
nagasaki45
Wow! this is realy nice. The languages list looks quite similar to the one on
the Krihelinator
([http://www.krihelinator.xyz/languages](http://www.krihelinator.xyz/languages)),
which is encouraging for both projects, I believe :-)

------
sergiotapia
Source is written in Elixir:
[https://github.com/nagasaki45/krihelinator](https://github.com/nagasaki45/krihelinator)

------
myth_drannon
Most languages's contribution rate drops around Christmas time , except
Haskell
[http://www.krihelinator.xyz/languages/history?languages=[%22...](http://www.krihelinator.xyz/languages/history?languages=\[%22Haskell%22\])

Truly a hobby language that programmers dream of using and only get to program
in it for two weeks in a year.

------
ZenoArrow
Even though this metric favours commercially-funded development, I found it
interesting to look through the list, thanks to the author for putting this
site together.

I also discovered an promising project I wasn't aware of, which was wp-
calypso:

[https://github.com/Automattic/wp-
calypso/blob/master/README....](https://github.com/Automattic/wp-
calypso/blob/master/README.md)

It's still too early to say for sure, but it looks like we may be seeing the
start of WordPress migrating away from PHP.

~~~
nagasaki45
Thank you back for the positive feedback!

Someone already reported that commercially-funded projects get high in the
list
([https://github.com/Nagasaki45/krihelinator/issues/100](https://github.com/Nagasaki45/krihelinator/issues/100)).
I'll need to think what to do about it...

------
tscs37
I find this idea good, github stars and number of forks is usually not a great
metric to measure the quality of a project.

(Tho contribution rate is probably not perfect either but atleast we know the
project is active)

------
moinnadeem
Do you normalize the contribution rate by the number of contributors?

~~~
TheDong
More contributors is a sign of a good project though; it shouldn't be
penalized for that and, if anything, the spread over contributors should
reward a project as being better (often a sign of more different people using
it, improved bus factor, distributed ownership/governance/approval, etc etc)

------
Hydraulix989
Package manager repos like Cocoapods and Gentoo's ebuilds are going to have a
high contribution rate because they are updated every time any single one of
their packages is updated.

------
kardashev
Wasn't krihelinator the same guy who was doing revision history on his
repositories and making himself the only contributor? (someone please correct
me if I'm wrong)

~~~
nagasaki45
That sounds horrible! It's definitely not me

------
pbz
Why is vscode showing up twice? Once under "Microsoft" and then under
"microsoft". The numbers to the right are different too.

~~~
nagasaki45
It's a bug :-)

Already reported
([https://github.com/Nagasaki45/krihelinator/issues/99](https://github.com/Nagasaki45/krihelinator/issues/99))
and will be handled soon.

------
EvgeniyZh
It would be nice to show repos from different date using a history plot

------
nadaviv
Why was this flagged?

~~~
cornstalks
I'm not the flagger, but my first assumption is that it was an accident. I've
accidentally fat-fingered the flag button numerous times when browsing HN on
my phone, and I haven't always (immediately) realized it.

------
NamPNQ
New project never go to trending, lol

